# If you are still driving for peanuts are you at least putting up a tip jar???



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

If you are choosing to drive at these insulting unsustainable rates are you at least putting up a Tip jar in the back of your car with a sign that says something like "after the recent rate cuts the only way I can feed my family is from tips?"
At this point rating should not even be a factor - the worst thing that could happen is you will be de slaved. Best thing that could happen is you make some commision free cash.


----------

